# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  درمان اعتیاد به این سایت

## Rejnev

سلام
یک سوال از مدیران سایت و سایر دوستان که زیاد به این سایت رفت و آمد میکنند داشتم.
چند وقتیه که این سایت خواب و خوراک رو از من گرفته و تقریبا کل اینترنت رفتن من شده. وابستگی زیادی به سایت پیدا کردم و معمولا از هر یک صفحه در میون که باز میکنم یکیش صفحه این سایته. شبها هم که از ساعت 2 زودتر نمیتونم بخوابم(معمولا 3 و 4)،که قسمت بدش اینه که صبحها هم باید زود بیدار شم. صفحه سایت رو هم که باز میکنم کمتر از 2 ،3 ساعت محاله گشت نزنم. اکثرا هم دنبال پستهای جدید میگردم تا ببینم مشکلات بچه ها چیه و چطوری حل میشه که در میون این تاپیکها گاهی آموزشهای خوبی هم بدست میاد که یادگیریشون خیلی مهم و مفیده.
شاید فکر کنید که این کارا از روی بیکاری باشه؛ اما اصلا این طور نیست،درس و دانشگاه و کار و ... دارم که باعث شده سایت من رو از کار و زندگی و درس هم بندازه. پس میبینید که بیکاری نیست. بلکه فکر میکنم چیزیه به اسم اعتیاد به اینترنت. با مطالعه ای که کردم فهمیدم احتمالا علت این باید توجه بیش از حد به بحث آمار شخص(تعداد مشاهده نوشته ها و تشکر ها و ستاره های کاربر) باشه.
میخوام بدونم برای شما هم همچین اتفاقی افتاده و این که چیکار کردید که این وابستگی کم بشه.(مطمئنم که عده ای دیگه هم همین مشکل من رو دارن)
پس لطفا یک راه درمان بذارید که خودتون ازش استفاده کردید و نتیجه گرفتید
با تشکر

----------


## sara.f

> سلام
> 
> 
> یک سوال از مدیران سایت و سایر دوستان که زیاد به این سایت رفت و آمد میکنند داشتم.
> چند وقتیه که این سایت خواب و خوراک رو از من گرفته و تقریبا کل اینترنت رفتن من شده. وابستگی زیادی به سایت پیدا کردم و معمولا از هر یک صفحه در میون که باز میکنم یکیش صفحه این سایته. شبها هم که از ساعت 2 زودتر نمیتونم بخوابم(معمولا 3 و 4)،که قسمت بدش اینه که صبحها هم باید زود بیدار شم. صفحه سایت رو هم که باز میکنم کمتر از 2 ،3 ساعت محاله گشت نزنم. اکثرا هم دنبال پستهای جدید میگردم تا ببینم مشکلات بچه ها چیه و چطوری حل میشه که در میون این تاپیکها گاهی آموزشهای خوبی هم بدست میاد که یادگیریشون خیلی مهم و مفیده.
> شاید فکر کنید که این کارا از روی بیکاری باشه؛ اما اصلا این طور نیست،درس و دانشگاه و کار و ... دارم که باعث شده سایت من رو از کار و زندگی و درس هم بندازه. پس میبینید که بیکاری نیست. بلکه فکر میکنم چیزیه به اسم اعتیاد به اینترنت. با مطالعه ای که کردم فهمیدم احتمالا علت این باید توجه بیش از حد به بحث آمار شخص(تعداد مشاهده نوشته ها و تشکر ها و ستاره های کاربر) باشه.
> میخوام بدونم برای شما هم همچین اتفاقی افتاده و این که چیکار کردید که این وابستگی کم بشه.(مطمئنم که عده ای دیگه هم همین مشکل من رو دارن)
> پس لطفا یک راه درمان بذارید که خودتون ازش استفاده کردید و نتیجه گرفتید
> با تشکر


سلام
مطلب جالبی را مطرح کردید.
حیف که بعضی از دوستان، دوست دارن فقط مسخره بازی در بیارن، وگرنه منم نظراتم را اینجا می گفتم.

----------


## Rejnev

من نمیتونم بگم اینها رو برام پاک کنید یا یک User جدید برای خودم بسازم. چون فکر میکنم این ستاره ها یعنی احترام و اعتبار. فقط میخوام وابستگیم کم بشه و این ستاره ها و تشکر ها برام بی ارزش بشه.

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> سلام شاید فکر کنید که این کارا از روی بیکاری باشه؛ اما اصلا این طور نیست،درس و دانشگاه و کار و ... دارم که باعث شده سایت من رو از کار و زندگی و درس هم بندازه. پس میبینید که بیکاری نیست. بلکه فکر میکنم چیزیه به اسم اعتیاد به اینترنت.



 
سلام.
این یک نوع بیماری هستش که اولین بار 10-15 سال پیش، بعنوان "بیماری" مطرح شد. بهش میگن IAD، یا Internet Addiction Disorder (یعنی استفاده بیش از حد از اینترنت به نوعی که روند زندگی روزمره شحص رو با خلل مواجه کنه). خود این بیماری به شاخه های متفاوتی تقسیم میشه، از جمله اعتیاد به خرید های بیش از حد Online، اعتیاد در استفاده از شبکه های اجتماعی، اعتیاد به بازیهای Online و ...

من الان رو اینترنت نگاه کردم و متوحه شدم 5 تا 10 درصد از افرادیکه از اینترنت استفاده می کنن، حداقل به یکی از موارد بالا اعتیاد دارن. البته در این مطالب عنوان شده که برخی از افراد این رو یک بیماری نمیدونن، بلکه بر این باور هستن که فرد خودش "خواستار" این مساله نیست، اما "حسی" در درون فرد اونو به این سمت و سو، سوق میده و اونها رو "مجبور" به این کار میکنه.

اینطور که خوندم، یکی از راههای علاج این بیماری، استفاده از نرم افزارهای فیلترینگ (خواهش میکنم، سوء تعبیر نکنید!) هستش که دسترسی شما به سایتهایی که به اونها اعتیاد پیدا کرده اید رو محدود کنه. روش دیگه مشاوره با یک پزشک و روش بعدی، CBT یا cognitive behavioral therapy (به معنای معالجه، بر اساس تغییر رفتار و بالابردن ادراک، بر اساس رویه هایی مشخص) هستش.

برای اطلاعات بیشتر در این زمینه، میتونید دنبال internet addiction treatment، توی گوگل بگردید. مقاله و منابع بسیاری خوبی در این زمینه یافت میشه، که خوندنشون، (اگر بهش معتاد نشید ;)) میتونه مفید باشه.

موفق باشید.

----------


## Peyman.Gh

تازه یکم حس رقابت زیاد بشه دیدنی میشه !

----------


## Asad.Safari

> تازه یکم حس رقابت زیاد بشه دیدنی میشه !


رقابت؟ 

رقابت سر ستاره چینی و تشکر گیری است ؟

----------


## Peyman.Gh

رقابت نه به اون منظور رقابت در بالا بردن دانش

----------


## mn_zandy63

سلام، منم همین مشکل رو داشتم، کار و زندگیم رو مختل کرده بود،
همین امشب هم که بعد از 2 هفته اومدم اینجا بازم تا الآن که ساعت 4 شده نشستم.
من کار خاصی انجام ندادم، فقط کاملا اتفاقی یه سفر 2 هفته ای باعث شد دسترسیم به این سایت قطع شه، و بعد از اون دیگه نیومدم D:
کاملا مشکلی رو که ذکر کردی درک می کنم.
تنها راهی که به ذهنم میرسه، اینه که زمان بذاری، مثلا روزی اینقدر، و سر ساعت پاشی، هر تعداد پست هم که باز هست، باز باشه، تو وظیفه نداری بیشتر از وقتی که داری،صرف کنی.

----------


## pezhvakco

درود :
دلایل مراجعه زیاد (بیش از حد شاید) به این سایت :

1 - وجود یه سایت به نظر مناسب و مورد اطمینان برای مباحث نرم افزاری

2 - وجود اعضا از مال گزشته در پاسخ دهی رایگان

3 - مشکلات و سختی های خاص خود برای من و ... در دسترسی به سایت های مرجع انگلیسی زبان

4 - یه نوع رقابت (سالم) در پاسخ دهی و دریافت امتیاز از طرف اعضا و سایت
5 - عدم فیلتر شدن تا تاریخ 88/12/26 از طرف بی طرف

6 - بقیه هم بگین دیگه ...

----------


## kooroush

من که نه صبحانه درست حسابی می خورم نه نهاره درست حسابی و نه شام درست حسابی کارم فقط شده برنامه نوشتن و قهوه خوردن مدام!!!! خیلی این روزها بهم فشار میاد !!!اون دوستمون که گفت یکی در میان این سایتو باز می کنه منم می خوام بگم از وقتی که میشینم جلوی سیستم 90 درصد از کل تایم با اینترنم رو تو این سایت می گذرونم !!!!!

برام دعا کنید نمیرم اگه بمیرم پروژه هام نیمه کاره می مونه!!!! :گریه:

----------


## ali-software

نمی دونم چرا ولی من هم به این سایت معتاد شدم.لطفا چند تا راهکار پیشنهاد بدید

----------


## Mahdi.Kiani

> سلام
> 
> یک سوال ..........


 سلام
من فکر می کنم که بهتر باشه تجدید نظری در دیدتون نسبت به مسائل داشته باشید.چرا که افراط و تفریط در هیچ زمینه صحیح نیست و زندگی انسان را به مخاطره می اندازد.
افزاط و تفریط فقط مربوط به اینترنت و یا حتی علم کامپیوتر نیست ، در همه موارد و شاخه ها وجود دارد. گاهی انسان ها انقدر به برخی مسائل خاص می پردازند که زندگی کردن و  اصولا هدف از زندگی را فراموش می کنند(!) و تغییر رفتار در آن زمینه گاهی برایشان سخت و یا حتی غیر ممکن می شود. 
در این زمینه حتی می توانید به احادیث مختلف ائمه رجوع کنید(اشتباه برداشت نکنید(!) ) ولی برخی احادیث و جملات به قدری عمیق هستند که می توانند تاثیرات شگرفی در زندگی انسان ایجاد کنند ، اگر آن ها را خوب درک کنید(البته بدون تعصب و از روی تفکر)
در نهایت اگر این راه ها کار ساز نبود می توانید به یک روان شناس(نه روان پزشک) مراجعه کنید./
موفق باشید./

----------


## all_vb_net

منم به همچین قضیه ای معتاد شدم ... البته اعتیاد من به این سایت نیست به سایت آشیانه هست مخصوصا اینکه اونجا بحث priv8 شدن مطرحه که هر کی n مقدار تشکر داشته باشه می تونه از آموزش ها و متد های خاص هکینگ آشیانه بهره مند بشه. ایشالا یه راه خوب پیدا کنیم و کنترلش کنیم خیلی وحشتناکه.

من فقط 15 سالمه یه روز اینترنت نداشته باشم دیوونه میشم هی از اینور خونه میرم اونور.

----------


## Behrooz_CS

*اعتیاد == عادت غیر متعارف == زیاده روی == افراط == عقب موندگی از بقیه چیزهای مفید == از دست دادن فرصت های مفید زندگی == عقبتر انداختن زمان رسیدن به موفقیت و اهداف کلیدی زندگی == تلف کردن عمر و وقت و هزینه == یک انسان بدون رشد مناسب در ابعاد لازم زندگی == نابودی بخش عمده زندگی !!!
*
اگر دوست داری به تساوی بالا رسمیت بدین به اعتیادتون ادامه بدین !

برای رفع این اعتیاد به این فکر کنید که چی کار کنید تا پول بیشتری بدست بیارید ! برید دنبال پول ! چون محرک خیلی خوبیه برای این که از این اعتیاد دست بکشید

موفق باشید.

----------


## amin1softco

یعنی بریم بانکی چیزی بزنیم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هک؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
می شه یک راه پول در آوردن متناسب با یک برنامه نویس رو بیان کنید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
آقا منم بنویسید در لیست معتادین سایت :لبخند گشاده!:  == از زندگی == از درس == از عشق ♥ == از دنیا == از تیریپ در حال حاضر جا موندم باشد که روزی به راه راست هدایت گردم و به تمامی اهداف نیلگونم در زنگیی شرافتمندانه با یاری ا... دست یابم :تشویق:

----------


## حمید محمودی

> تازه یکم حس رقابت زیاد بشه دیدنی میشه !


تازه اگه حس رفاقت هم بیاد وسط دیگه ....

اما پیشنهاد من اینه که دوستان کارهاشون رو اولویت بندی کنند و به کارهای مهم تر بپردازنند.

----------


## Rejnev

ولی از حق نگذریم، من خیلی چیزها رو از همین سایت یاد گرفتم.
همین که صفحه جدیدترین پست ها رو مرور میکنیم و با مشکلاتی که ممکنه برای خودمون هم پیش بیاد و رسیدن به جواب اون پست ها و دنبال کردن یک سوال تا رسیدن یک تاپیک به جواب، خیلی به یادگیری کمک میکنه.بالاخره فروم جاییه که سوالایی که توی کتابها نیست جواب داده میشه.
یکی دیگه از دلایل مراجعه بیش از حد به این سایت، ارتباط با یک جامعه همکاره. ما که غیر از جلوی مانیتور جایی رو نداریم... پس با همین دوستان 140 هزار نفری باید همکلام بشیم.



> تازه اگه حس رفاقت هم بیاد وسط دیگه ....


همین الانم همگی با هم رفیقیم.
همیشه هم توی پست های دوستان از عبارات "دوستان" ، "دوست عزیز"، "x عزیز" و ... استفاده میشه.
من اولین فرومی که عضو شدم یک فضای زیادی دوستانه بود که بهم نچسبید و بعد از اولین پست ولش کردم.
به نظر من فضا زیادی هم خودمونی بشه خوب نیست. البته این سایت به دلیل تعداد کاربران بالا هیچ وقت به این فضا نمیرسه.
این رو هم بگم اخیرا آمار مراجعم به این سایت به خاطر مشغله کم شده :لبخند: (البته به کل اینترنت)
ولی باز هم شاید 80 - 90 درصد اینترنتم شده این سایت

----------


## حمید محمودی

> همین الانم همگی با هم رفیقیم.
> همیشه هم توی پست های دوستان از عبارات "دوستان" ، "دوست عزیز"، "x عزیز" و ... استفاده میشه.
> من اولین فرومی که عضو شدم یک فضای زیادی دوستانه بود که بهم نچسبید و بعد از اولین پست ولش کردم.
> به نظر من فضا زیادی هم خودمونی بشه خوب نیست. البته این سایت به دلیل تعداد کاربران بالا هیچ وقت به این فضا نمیرسه.


بله که رفقیم. هیچ شکی هم درش نیست. اما اکه این رقابت همراه با رفاقت باشه (که هست) دیدنی تر میشه!! اما (به قول شما) اینجا بخاطر تعداد زیاد کاربران نوع و عملکرد سایت کمتر این فضای خودمونی بودن پیش میاد. البته یکمیشم خوبه ولی افراط......

راستی یه پیشنهاد دیگه اگه موضوع خیلی بیخ پیدا کرد و باعث مختل کردن برنامه های دیگه ای که باید انجام بدین شد به نظرم یه مدتی کاری بکنید که دسترسی به اینترنت نداشته باشید شاید خوب باشه

موفق باشید

----------


## Rejnev

> به نظرم یه مدتی کاری بکنید که دسترسی به اینترنت نداشته باشید شاید خوب باشه


حالا که رفیقیم... چرا تعارف رو نمیذاری کنار نمیگی برو بمیر؟ :قهقهه: 
فرق این دو تا چیه؟
حالا که یادم اومد یکمیشم به جواب دادن به پست هایی که در اونها عضویم هم مربوط میشه.
مثلا همین دو سه تا پستی که قبل از این پست فرستادم نزدیک به یکی دو ساعت وقتم رو گرفت.
الآنم به جای اینکه برم بخوابم تا فردا بتونم بیدار شم یا برای امتحان پس فردا درس بخونم نشستم این جوابها رو میفرستم.
وقتی میبینم که در لیست اشتراکات پست جدیدی نیست معمولا کمتر حس جواب دادن پیش میاد.
خصوصا با این سوالایی که توی این فصل پرسیده میشه که همه مربوط به پروژه های دانشجوییه.

----------


## حمید محمودی

> حالا که رفیقیم... چرا تعارف رو نمیذاری کنار نمیگی برو بمیر؟
> فرق این دو تا چیه؟
> حالا که یادم اومد یکمیشم به جواب دادن به پست هایی که در اونها عضویم هم مربوط میشه.
> مثلا همین دو سه تا پستی که قبل از این پست فرستادم نزدیک به یکی دو ساعت وقتم رو گرفت.
> الآنم به جای اینکه برم بخوابم تا فردا بتونم بیدار شم یا برای امتحان پس فردا درس بخونم نشستم این جوابها رو میفرستم.
> وقتی میبینم که در لیست اشتراکات پست جدیدی نیست معمولا کمتر حس جواب دادن پیش میاد.
> خصوصا با این سوالایی که توی این فصل پرسیده میشه که همه مربوط به پروژه های دانشجوییه.


نه دوست عزیز قصد جسارت ندارم و نداشتم. خوب بعضی موقع پیش میاد که آدم بخواد بخاطر موضوعی که میخاد یاد میگیره مجبور بشه چند ساعتی رو از خوابش کم بکنه اما به هر حال نباید اینکار همیشگی باشه....

بنده به شخصه که حوصله پروژه های دانشجویی رو ندارم ... و روی پروژه های خودم کار میکنم (سعی هم میکنم وقتی اساتید پروژه ای رو گفتن به استاید یه چیزی بدم بره....)

در مورد اون موضوع عدم دسترسی به اینترنت هم جدی گفتم به نظر من یکی از بهترین راه ها میتونه باشه. راستی یه چیزی ( البته ببخشید قصدم فقط کمک کردنه) شاید رفتن به دکتر روانپزشک بتونه کمک بکنه. آخه شرایط زندگی هر فردی با فرد دیگه فرق میکنه و نمیشه برای همه یه راه حل در نظر گرفت.

یه چیز دیگه ازدواج کردن هم میتونه خیلی کمک بکنه... اگه اینکار رو نکردین و شرایطشو دارین به نظر من خیلی میتونه موثر باشه.

دوست من موفق باشید  :لبخند:   :قلب:

----------


## Rejnev

> رفتن به دکتر روانپزشک...


مگه من دیوانه ام؟ :چشمک: 


> یه چیز دیگه ازدواج کردن هم میتونه خیلی کمک بکنه... اگه اینکار رو نکردین و شرایطشو دارین به نظر من خیلی میتونه موثر باشه.


شرایطش رو و قصدش رو حداقل تا سن 26- 7 سالگی ندارم. یعنی 4 - 5 سال دیگه
اگه خدا بخواد بعد از ارشد یا سربازی.

امسال برای من سال تغییره. این رو توی اولین پست هایی که توی نوروز زده میشد گفتم.
من خیلی دوست داشتم که این جمله رو توی امضام اضافه کنم. ولی سایت اجازه نمیده. میگه باید این لینک ها رو پاک کنی.(اگه دقت کنید میبینید که امضام به هم ریخته اس)

"این رو اینجا مینویسم تا همیشه یادم باشه
*امسال برای من سال تغییره*"


خدا رو چه دیدید.
شاید همین امسال به قدری زندگیم متحول بشه که...
در مورد این سایت هم باید بگم که اومدن به اینجا از روی علاقه است و نه از روی نیاز.
پس فکر میکنم با اعتیاد فرق داشته باشه.
من به کارم و تدریس کارم خیلی علاقه دارم.
الآن هم توی یک دوره از زندگیم هستم که خواب برام عذابه. یعنی مزاحمه. اگه میتونستم نمیخوابیدم.
این حس رو شاید یکی دو سال پیش اصلا نداشتم. اونجا  خواب همه زندگیم بود.
خیلی دوست دارم بعضی چیزها رو یاد بگیرم ولی وقت نمیکنم.
.
.
.
خواب امونم رو بری...

----------


## حمید محمودی

> مگه من دیوانه ام؟


اه من که گفتم قصد جسارت نداشتم و قصدم فقط کمک کردنه. اما اگه بهتون برمیخوره اصلا ولش بکنین. 




> در مورد این سایت هم باید بگم که اومدن به اینجا از روی علاقه است و نه از روی نیاز.
> پس فکر میکنم با اعتیاد فرق داشته باشه.


در این صورت هم نباید با افراط باشه تا روند عادی زندگی رو دچار اشکال بکنه....
همین دچار اختلال کردنه که فرد رو بهش میگن ....




> من به کارم و تدریس کارم خیلی علاقه دارم.
> الآن هم توی یک دوره از زندگیم هستم که خواب برام عذابه. یعنی مزاحمه. اگه میتونستم نمیخوابیدم.
> این حس رو شاید یکی دو سال پیش اصلا نداشتم. اونجا  خواب همه زندگیم بود.
> خیلی دوست دارم بعضی چیزها رو یاد بگیرم ولی وقت نمیکنم.


بهر حال ما همه آدمیم و بالاخره خسته میشیم باید به فکر سلامتی هم بود.... یاد گرفتن هم روش های خاص خودش رو داره... (خوندن کتاب + رفتن سر کلاس و ... که البته ممکنه اینجا توی این سایت مطالبی باشه (حتما هست)که توی کتابها نباشه ولی به نظر من ابتدا روش های دیگه که بهتر میتونه کمک بکنه امتحان بشه و بعد در مورد سوالاتمون بچرخیم دنبالشون و ....

همه اینها رو از روی دوستی عرض کردم همینو بس. امیدواترم که جسارت نشده باشه

یا حق.

----------


## Rejnev

ما هم که هر شوخی ای میکنیم شما فکر می کنید جدی میگم یا مثلا بهم برخورده.
نه آقاجون. از این حرفها من خوشحال هم میشم و فقط شوخی میکنم که مثلا "مگه من دیوانه ام" و...




> در این صورت هم نباید با افراط باشه تا روند عادی زندگی رو دچار اشکال بکنه


این رو درست میگی. نباید زیادی علاقه نشون داد.
من فقط از خدا میخوام که بهم علم بیاموزه یا راه علم آموزی رو تا ابد برام باز نگه داره.

----------


## Behrooz_CS

> من فقط از خدا میخوام که *بهم علم بیاموزه* یا *راه علم آموزی* رو تا ابد برام باز نگه داره.
> [/RIGHT]


این جمله راه حل و علاج تمام فراگیران دانش هست ! خدا هدایتمون کنه
راه یادگرفتن دانش خودش یک هنر هست و بس ! که هر کسی هم این هنر را نداره

----------


## حمید محمودی

> ما هم که هر شوخی ای میکنیم شما فکر می کنید جدی میگم یا مثلا بهم برخورده.


البته میشد با اون حالتی که پاسخ دادین شوخی بودنش رو استنباط کرد ولی به هر حال نوشتم تا کار از محکم کاری عیب پیدا نمیکنه.




> این جمله راه حل و علاج تمام فراگیران دانش هست ! خدا هدایتمون کنه
> راه یادگرفتن دانش خودش یک هنر هست و بس ! که هر کسی هم این هنر را نداره


به نظر من هم بهترین راه حل همینه که من یادم رفته بود بگم......

----------

